
ConnectorDB – an open-source platform for Quantified Self - connectordb
https://connectordb.github.io/
======
connectordb
ConnectorDB has been my side project for the past 2 years. While the link is
to the database itself, which requires a linux box to install, this link shows
several screenshots of the result:
[https://dkumor.com/blog/2016/06/07/connectordb/](https://dkumor.com/blog/2016/06/07/connectordb/)

It basically puts together data from your devices, such as your laptop and
phone, into one large dataset, on which machine learning can be done.

